# U.P. Smelt Predictions



## Fowlersduckhunter

ajhallfr said:


> I have it on good authority that there have been smelt running the last couple nights on Superior... The bad news is it was in Ashland County, Wisconsin.


I read the first sentence of this and my heart jumped haha


----------



## tjays

The "EUP" Boys put 5 smelt in the bucket last night.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/EUP-OutDoors/321694811357966?fref=ts


----------



## tommy1736

Where at?


----------



## Robert Holmes

checked a couple of places on Saturday never saw a smelt, sucker, or steelhead. THe water is high, muddy and fast.


----------



## ajhallfr

tjays said:


> The "EUP" Boys put 5 smelt in the bucket last night.


That's 1 more than I heard of from the 2 nights of dipping. It's starting... Let's hope this cold weather doesn't turn them off.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Get ready, this weekend will more than likely be the weekend. The ice is off from the lake, water temps are up and peepers are barking.


----------



## tjays

"EUP" boys mad a lake superior shore-line run last night a picked up enough for a meal or two.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

Buddies did good on superior last night


----------



## MichiganWild

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> Buddies did good on superior last night


Was that in the Sault area? Three us want to try on Saturday on Superior somewhere, coming from Escanaba/Marquette. Have not heard of any activity over this way yet.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> Buddies did good on superior last night


Does that mean many gallons, or limits, or many meals, or couple meals? :corkysm55 Either way, sounds good!!! 
tb


----------



## JubbJubb

heading for some dipping early next week.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

MichiganWild said:


> Was that in the Sault area? Three us want to try on Saturday on Superior somewhere, coming from Escanaba/Marquette. Have not heard of any activity over this way yet.


Yep sault area


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

tbbassdaddy said:


> Does that mean many gallons, or limits, or many meals, or couple meals? :corkysm55 Either way, sounds good!!!
> tb


Multiple buckets....they did good haha if it wasn't so nasty tonight i was gonna go. Decided to save the $ for fuel in the boat next month


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter

They hit it again last night, not as strong as the night before but they got a bucket or so between 6 of them


----------



## MichiganWild

Fowlersduckhunter said:


> They hit it again last night, not as strong as the night before but they got a bucket or so between 6 of them


Man, that's a dam long drive for us. Will likely check things out around here Saturday evening after fishing the opener all day.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Run is on Superior and Huron


----------



## ajhallfr

Picked up a few on Superior last night, had to work hard for them


----------



## Quig7557

Your avatar says Munising, are they were you that far west?


----------



## ajhallfr

Quig7557 said:


> Your avatar says Munising, are they were you that far west?


nope, not that far west. But they should be there soon


----------



## Jimbo 09

I would say this is going to be the weekend to be on Huron. Got acouple hundred between two of us in about two hours


----------

